# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Giant Danio Compatibility



## Victor Daniel (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting some Giant Danios for my 55 gallon planted tank, but I've heard some not so good things about their compatibility with other fish. Namely, that they may chase other fish around and pick on them unmercifully. Would getting a number of them (4-6) alleviate this problem? Are they the Tiger Barbs of the Danio world?

Other tank inhabitants are:
1 Angelfish
1 SAE
1 Flag Fish
6 Platies
5-6 Harlequin Rasboras
4 Cherry barbs
3 Zebra Danios
5 Amano Shrimp


----------



## Victor Daniel (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting some Giant Danios for my 55 gallon planted tank, but I've heard some not so good things about their compatibility with other fish. Namely, that they may chase other fish around and pick on them unmercifully. Would getting a number of them (4-6) alleviate this problem? Are they the Tiger Barbs of the Danio world?

Other tank inhabitants are:
1 Angelfish
1 SAE
1 Flag Fish
6 Platies
5-6 Harlequin Rasboras
4 Cherry barbs
3 Zebra Danios
5 Amano Shrimp


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Giant danios aren't that aggressive; if anything, they'll chase each other around and leave everybody else alone. They should get along fine with your other fish, though the angelfish may find their constant motoring around somewhat stressful.


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi, Make sure you have a tight fitting lid!! I've lost many Giant Danios through gaps in my lids. Ray


----------

